# Sticky  Attn: Clubs!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey aquatic clubs!

If anyone doesn't have a home forum to organize their meets and stuff just let me know and I will set up your own sub-forum here on the gtaa! 

Even if you do have a home forum and still want a place here for your announcements just send me a Pm :3

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great idea!!


----------

